# Pax says - “you get no...”



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it’s on the left or the right, because I don’t see a theater. They tell me it’s about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don’t like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I’m about to go, when the young one calls me a ******. That’s where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - “you get no vagina, you get no vagina.”

Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It’s not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren’t getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don’t know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them. 

And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bad dog! No treat!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You didn't get any vagina, 
you are just trying to make
those of us who want some jealous!!!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

That's a pretty weird thing to say walking out of the car and especially in front of her mom. I would get a slap across the face if I said that in front of my mom.✋?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Strange girl for sure. One question, you say you've gotten scammed by dropping off away from their pin? How so? I do it sometimes and never had a problem. I usually only do it if Im familiar with their new requested drop off. They are always very appreciative that they don't have too hassle with the drop off change. Had a guy last week who did a 2 stopper but only had one entered. Gave me a generous tip for getting him home. I didn't add any new stops. We get paid by the mileage who cares about stops as long as they are brief.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina.


Except for you, every men who uses that story to get some from their wife or gf would get an answer....


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Girl: You get no vagina, you get no vagina!

You: I don't need your flea infested vagina!

Girl: How'd you know?! 

You: ... (drives away)


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Strange girl for sure. One question, you say you've gotten scammed by dropping off away from their pin? How so? I do it sometimes and never had a problem. I usually only do it if Im familiar with their new requested drop off. They are always very appreciative that they don't have too hassle with the drop off change. Had a guy last week who did a 2 stopper but only had one entered. Gave me a generous tip for getting him home. I didn't add any new stops. We get paid by the mileage who cares about stops as long as they are brief.


I've had several pax who, after confirming the address at the beginning of the ride, waiting till the ride was about 3/4 of the way done before telling me they wanted to go to a different location. There were reluctant to give me the specific location, and didn't want to change it in the app. When I try following their directions, I wind up miles away from their original destination. One of them then called uber and tried to say I had the wrong passenger, and got out of paying the bill. When I called uber, they said I didn't follow the rules. And I've heard of pax calling in and saying they got dropped off at the destination, but the driver kept driving and charging for the extra distance.

So I don't mess around any more. I follow the rules, and if they don't want to I end the ride. Sometimes I make exceptions, solely at my discretion and my comfort level with the pax. But these two were too far over the line. I could probably make a tiny bit more money, but something in me just can't stand being ordered to do something I don't want to do.



GoldenGoji said:


> Girl: You get no vagina, you get no vagina!
> 
> You: I don't need your flea infested vagina!
> 
> ...


Her vagina probably had teeth and cursed like a drunken sailor.



oleole20 said:


> Except for you, every men who uses that story to get some from their wife or gf would get an answer....
> View attachment 356860


That's it exactly. You nailed it better than I did. She was the vagina Nazi.

I showed the dash cam video to my wife. She thought it was funny.



Mkang14 said:


> That's a pretty weird thing to say walking out of the car and especially in front of her mom. I would get a slap across the face if I said that in front of my mom.✋?


Yea, it's just that two percent of people that are wacko. And it puts you on guard for everybody else.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> That's a pretty weird thing to say walking out of the car and especially in front of her mom. I would get a slap across the face if I said that in front of my mom.✋?


Because you were speaking for hers?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Never heard anyone saying “you get no vagina”.

I wouldn’t want the vagina of someone that says that...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

“No Vagina” in urban speak is: No Tip


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


She sounds ****ty, ghetto, and crazy. Definitely some good vagina. The crazy nutballs always have the best sex ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Never heard anyone saying "you get no vagina".
> 
> I wouldn't want the vagina of someone that says that...


Yea, something tells me a lot of shady guys have had that vagina, and I don't want anything to do with whatever is going on down there.



Cold Fusion said:


> "No Vagina" in urban speak is: No Tip


Does that mean I can get vagina in the app?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Yea, something tells me a lot of shady guys have had that vagina, and I don't want anything to do with whatever is going on down there.


Maybe it's just something these kids are saying now a days?. Doesnt mean shes slept around ?‍♀


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If you were gay it would be even less offensive for you.

Saying you get no ass would be more inclusive and LGBT friendly.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe it's just something these kids are saying now a days?. Doesnt mean shes slept around ?‍♀


That's possible. She sure was advertising it though.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Could be either or. If she completely glorifies getting vagina then could be sleeping around a whole bunch.


Then you have the other women that stick to one man for a while, but they love to put other men down if they get pissed off with the whole "the only reason you acting like that is because you ain't getting my beaver" shit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Because you were speaking for hers?


3aq3 we
1Q+à qss qss 1q1QwAqQ


Chorch said:


> Never heard anyone saying "you get no vagina".
> 
> I wouldn't want the vagina of someone that says that...


You must have gotten a lot of vaginas man
I have never gotten one I didn't like.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> That's possible. She sure was advertising it though.


But showing off her body still doesnt mean anything. She probably just likes attention. I mean look here she has a whole post about her ?‍♀


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Pax get very emotional when getting kicked out or canceled on. They will try to insult you Because they are emotional at that point. I already know this... I'm pretty much expect it and so if anything, it's just funny to me. Male pax get emotional by wanting to fight or harm.

Had a rejected female pax long time ago in taxi on new years. Big girl was insulted by me not wanting to take her. She called me a skinny @@@@ and spat on me. Spit hit my cheek. I continued on with my night like it never happened. Stooping down to their level, gets me no satisfaction.

Guess it is all about *risk*. Personally, I would have handled this run differently. Matter of ballencing risk.

If you take another risk to avoid a risk, sometimes you escalate the situation!!!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Had a rejected female pax long time ago in taxi on new years. Big girl was insulted by me not wanting to take her. She called me a skinny @@@@ and spat on me. Spit hit my cheek. I continued on with my night like it never happened. Stooping down to their level, gets me no satisfaction.


She's lucky she spit on the right person. Spitting on someone in most scenarios man or woman usually means fists are coming out. That's about as rude as it gets. Luckily you are that good of a person.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> She's lucky she spit on the right person. Spitting on someone in most scenarios man or woman usually means fists are coming out. That's about as rude as it gets. Luckily you are that good of a person.


I'm not a fighter but I would kick her ass if she spit on me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> She's lucky she spit on the right person. Spitting on someone in most scenarios man or woman usually means fists are coming out. That's about as rude as it gets. Luckily you are that good of a person.


Technically, I think legally it is assault. It almost got in my eye! I just wiped it off. It was newyears, I had bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm not a fighter but I would kick her ass if she spit on me.


True. I think spitting is the one thing that could get most non fighters to get confrontational. I only fight in self defense (which basically means I never fight), but I consider spitting basically the same as slapping or punching me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I get my satisfaction by being passive aggressive if anything. Remaining cool and calm and throwing a little sarcasm, really pushes their buttons sometimes and can be so fun. Plus less likely to make a mistake, if anger is kept in check.

Pax have done the 'leave all doors open' before. Trying to incite me, or get me out of the car. Easy fix to that is stab the gas, and they all shut by them selves. 

Other issue is pax sometimes throw rocks at car. Best to leave. Know the layout of streets so you already have a way out.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> But showing off her body still doesnt mean anything. She probably just likes attention. I mean look here she has a whole post about her ?‍♀


I was just trying to enforce a no vape rule, and she somehow turned it into a vagina issue. That's one heck of a freudian slip.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> True. I think spitting is the one thing that could get most non fighters to get confrontational. I only fight in self defense (which basically means I never fight), but I consider spitting basically the same as slapping or punching me.


Long story made short, but years ago I was a news reporter covering a preliminary hearing when one of the defendants was brought into the court room and immediately lodged a gob into the face of the judge, shouting "**** you, your honor." (I know, calling him "your honor" seemed pretty odd under the circumstances.)

The judge, Frederick Fink (seriously) did not flintch. He said, "I want that man bound and gagged."

It's a long story. Very memorable in my relatively short career as a reporter. If interested, you might find more information by googling Menominee Warriors. I was the first reporter on the scene, January 1, 1975, and covered many of the following events.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

So, what is the capital of Vagina?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> So, what is the capital of Vagina?


Richmond


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Kind of sad when a woman uses vagina as a form of currency. I guess that's why the term "Ham Wallet" sticks (no pun intended).


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I was just trying to enforce a no vape rule, and she somehow turned it into a vagina issue. That's one heck of a freudian slip.


I think you are missing the point of this experience!

Could have been a learning opportunity! Instead of influencing the pax behavior...

Pax used emotional insults to get back at you emotionally!

It worked so well, you are still worked up over it. It's just words. Don't you see what happened?

You think a pax like this wouldn't exaggerate the situation to Uber, to attempt to get the ultimate pax revenge?!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I drive when it's busy and I do not have time for any nonsense at all.

I had two females want me to drop them at a bar from a restaurant. We got to the bar and there was a line a mile long. I said, "Anyone standing in this line has rocks in their head." They agreed as decided to just go back to their hotel.

They named it, I knew it and it wasn't far. Maybe a mile. I dropped them and ended the trip. I assume I was paid for that mile but if not I can't break out in hives. (58¢ per mile 15¢ x 3 mins = $1.03) I had my next ride and got on with my drives.

This kind of thing doesn't happen often but I find it much more relaxing to do it my way, more... Zen, if you will. And I killed it in tips! I can finally get a chicken sammich from Chick Fil A on Monday! ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I drive when it's busy and I do not have time for any nonsense at all.
> 
> I had two females want me to drop them at a bar from a restaurant. We got to the bar and there was a line a mile long. I said, "Anyone standing in this line has rocks in their head." They agreed as decided to just go back to their hotel.
> 
> ...


C'mon now, given the nature of this thread, you have to go get you some Arby's, if you fold the roast beef from the sammich just right it looks like....... (yes, I know I need help).


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> C'mon now, given the nature of this thread, you have to go get you some Arby's, if you fold the roast beef from the sammich just right it looks like....... (yes, I know I need help).


I simply can't even!!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm not a fighter but I would kick her ass if she spit on me.


Do we have to bring the mud/ jello to this post?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think you are missing the point of this experience!
> 
> Could have been a learning opportunity! Instead of influencing the pax behavior...
> 
> ...


Oh yea, they threatened to report me to Lyft. Although I don't know what for, unless they make something up. I'm always aware of the dashcam, so I don't resort to name calling or yelling. I let them do all of that. All I do is enforce the rules. I don't think they were even aware of the dashcam.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Do we have to bring the mud/ jello to this post?


Wrong section ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm not a fighter but I would kick her ass if she spit on me.


Or make her nipples bleed?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MODS! ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Anyways... dashcam is always your best friend.

I yet have to get one ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Or make her nipples bleed? :wink:


You guyes are going to get me in trouble ?


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

First of all, I've been married 30 years so, "No Vagina For You!"
"I know that."

Second, call me stupid or naive. What's the big deal about changing destinations or adding drops?
I'm in a small market college & in about 1000 rides, only got 1 cancellation en route and I got him to reorder.
But, in addition to changes and adds, I had a head scratching ride last Friday night.
Picked up at a hotel about 11:00, nice couple in their 40's.
It was a date, taking her home and he wanted me to bring him back.
He seemed legit, asked if he needed to do it on the Lyft app but I wasn't sure how to tell him to do it.
So I just drove out to her house, dropped her off and back to the hotel, doubling my money.
I wasn't sure if I get paid for stops or not so I called Uber Support.:smiles:

I BELIEVE what she told me was no, we do not get paid for stops.
Of course you get minutes for the wait, but nothing more.
Soooo, why should I get concerned about changing the drops?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think you are missing the point of this experience!
> 
> Could have been a learning opportunity! Instead of influencing the pax behavior...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what your point is. 
Pax used insults to get back at me, and I used the cancel button to end it. 
What was I supposed to learn?
Pax learned if they insult the driver, they're left stranded at the car wash. 
I used her insult as an excuse to cancel an unprofitable ride.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Michael Jordan said:


> First of all, I've been married 30 years so, "No Vagina For You!"
> "I know that."
> 
> Second, call me stupid or naive. What's the big deal about changing destinations or adding drops?
> ...


In theory you shouldn't get concerned. But if Uber sees that you are dropping off somewhere else FAR from the drop-off, they can avoid paying you the extra distance.

For example: if the guy would have called Uber and said "the driver kept driving without me in the car", Uber will take their part, and not pay you the way back to the hotel. And you don't have proof that he told you to go back to the hotel.

I don't know about Lyft.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> In theory you shouldn't get concerned. But if Uber sees that you are dropping off somewhere else FAR from the drop-off, they can avoid paying you the extra distance.
> 
> For example: if the guy would have called Uber and said "the driver kept driving without me in the car", Uber will take their part, and not pay you the way back to the hotel. And you don't have proof that he told you to go back to the hotel.
> 
> I don't know about Lyft.


Yes, I've heard plenty of stories about driving back to the pickup, and the pax gets the charge wiped out. Most of the time it's not a problem. But everybody is getting lazy and sloppy. I just don't like having uber tell me I did something wrong (what the pax asked me to do). Never know when they're going to deactivate you, and not tell you why.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> C'mon now, given the nature of this thread, you have to go get you some Arby's, if you fold the roast beef from the sammich just right it looks like....... (yes, I know I need help).


Or he could just stop at Taco Bell


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just to reiterate. I got her to change the drop off point. And that was no longer an issue. What set this off was the vaping. I looked back at the dash cam video, and half way through the ride, the older woman rolled down the window about three inches. Then she looked at me to see if I noticed. I did not. Five seconds later, she took a hit. And when she exhaled, it all went out the window. That 3 inch opening was like a vacuum that sucked all the smoke out. Her vaping device never made a sound. I didn't know this was possible, and I think this has been going on for a while. A lot of pax like to roll down the windows, and I think I just never noticed. It's like there's this whole underground culture of vapers who have perfected the art of vaping in an uber without getting caught. There must be whole web sites devoted to this. And they have worked out all the arguments in defense of vaping. They rehearse these arguments so they are ready to rattle them off at a moments notice. There's a war going on between the vapers, and the non vapers. Next time I hear a window open, I'm going to be watching in the rear view mirror. No more zen, this is war.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> No more zen, this is war.


??


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Here is an example. No doubt sponsored by the vaping industry to get vapers all riled up.

https://www.vaporfi.com/blog/vaporfi-vapers-rights/


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


>


Yep. 
There was a long line of guys lined up to get some vagina. But I made her angry and got kicked out of line.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Just to reiterate. I got her to change the drop off point. And that was no longer an issue. What set this off was the vaping. I looked back at the dash cam video, and half way through the ride, the older woman rolled down the window about three inches. Then she looked at me to see if I noticed. I did not. Five seconds later, she took a hit. And when she exhaled, it all went out the window. That 3 inch opening was like a vacuum that sucked all the smoke out. Her vaping device never made a sound. I didn't know this was possible, and I think this has been going on for a while. A lot of pax like to roll down the windows, and I think I just never noticed. It's like there's this whole underground culture of vapers who have perfected the art of vaping in an uber without getting caught. There must be whole web sites devoted to this. And they have worked out all the arguments in defense of vaping. They rehearse these arguments so they are ready to rattle them off at a moments notice. There's a war going on between the vapers, and the non vapers. Next time I hear a window open, I'm going to be watching in the rear view mirror. No more zen, this is war.


I lock my windows ever since one pax did the bird to another car and a semi chase ensued which was very scary. Pax can not be trusted to control themselves. ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> I lock my windows ever since one pax did the bird to another car and a semi chase ensued which was very scary. Pax can not be trusted to control themselves. ?


I would like to hear that story. Have you ever posted it?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

What is to do “the bird”??


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Chorch said:


> What is to do "the bird"??


Pax flipped off another driver, who then followed them


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Chorch said:


> What is to do "the bird"??


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

maybe the older woman was the younger one's 'sugar momma' and she doesnt give her vag to ANY man. but beyond that, if the vaping is otherwise undetectable unless you actually see it, whats the big deal? and if they were less than a mile from their final destination they would have only been in the car another minute or so. you probably would have gotten rid of them faster than it took for them to argue about getting kicked out. and all three of you would have had a more enjoyable evening.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> maybe the older woman was the younger one's 'sugar momma' and she doesnt give her vag to ANY man. but beyond that, if the vaping is otherwise undetectable unless you actually see it, whats the big deal? and if they were less than a mile from their final destination they would have only been in the car another minute or so. you probably would have gotten rid of them faster than it took for them to argue about getting kicked out. and all three of you would have had a more enjoyable evening.


It's interesting that you say that. When I first picked them up, I thought they were lesbians. At first it looked like the older one had a big bushy mustache. So I'm thinking she was the dominant one (however that works). Eventually I realized the mustach was just a big bandaid on her upper lip. Then I realized there was a big age difference, and the younger one was much more attrative than the older one. Mother/daughter seemed to fit much better.

Second, I just can't seem to overlook how disrespectful it is to ignore the rules in someone else's car.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's interesting that you say that. When I first picked them up, I thought they were lesbians. At first it looked like the older one had a big bushy mustache. So I'm thinking she was the dominant one (however that works). Eventually I realized the mustach was just a big bandaid on her upper lip. Then I realized there was a big age difference, and the younger one was much more attrative than the older one. Mother/daughter seemed to fit much better.
> 
> Second, I just can't seem to overlook how disrespectful it is to ignore the rules in someone else's car.


The bandage probably covered a herpes sore acquired from consorting with the diseased vagina Nazi.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> "No Vagina" in urban speak is: No Tip


So can I have a rider "vagina me in the app"??


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

You get no STD.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


If something is close like only a mile or two away I just drive them there and I've never had any trouble so far. But as far as the attitude goes....pride is a tricky thing sometimes


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds like an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Now I'm curious.
I wonder what she would have said if you had replied "ok, vape! Vape!
Now do I get vagina?"


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.





Mkang14 said:


> That's a pretty weird thing to say walking out of the car and especially in front of her mom. I would get a slap across the face if I said that in front of my mom.✋?


That was no mom, that was her madam.

They were going to tip you in the only way they knew.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


Can we simply get the reader's digest version and in the future keep it under a paragraph


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I figured everybody got the No V by now?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I figured everybody the No V by now?
> View attachment 357397


Baaahaahahahaha!
???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I've had several pax who, after confirming the address at the beginning of the ride, waiting till the ride was about 3/4 of the way done before telling me they wanted to go to a different location. There were reluctant to give me the specific location, and didn't want to change it in the app. When I try following their directions, I wind up miles away from their original destination. One of them then called uber and tried to say I had the wrong passenger, and got out of paying the bill. When I called uber, they said I didn't follow the rules. And I've heard of pax calling in and saying they got dropped off at the destination, but the driver kept driving and charging for the extra distance.
> 
> So I don't mess around any more. I follow the rules, and if they don't want to I end the ride. Sometimes I make exceptions, solely at my discretion and my comfort level with the pax. But these two were too far over the line. I could probably make a tiny bit more money, but something in me just can't stand being ordered to do something I don't want to do.
> 
> ...


Her vagina was a growler.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

You should have said, ”Sorry but I don't need any Viagra for you.”


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


If roles were reversed, this post would be more about whether or not you should report them, for sexual harassment. Otherwise, this is what usually happens when women get nasty towards their drivers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

*****.

Test.



hooj said:


> If roles were reversed, this post would be more about whether or not you should report them, for sexual harassment. Otherwise, this is what usually happens when women get nasty towards their drivers.


I have had women get nasty 10x more often than men. Sometimes to me, but what they say about others is appalling. Mean girl dna.

My theory is that they have never had anyone kick their ass and women generally never learn respect, because their playground experience growing up was very different.

Fairer sex my ass!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Can we simply get the reader's digest version and in the future keep it under a paragraph


Trust me, that was the condensed version.



OldBay said:


> @@@@@.
> 
> Test.
> 
> ...


We had everything worked out. They were a little snippy about changing the destination, but they got it. Then I layed down the law about vaping, and the older one agreed to it. As I was pulling out of the parking lot to head to their destination, the younger one felt the need to call me a ******. There was no way I was going to finish that ride with that kind of abuse coming from her. Once they lose self control, and lose respect for others, it doesn't come back. So I parked the car again and she went ballistic. Showed her true colors. You get no vagina. You suck dicks all day. It was like she reverted back to Jr High school. I should have hit her with the no unaccompanied minors rule too.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Trust me, that was the condensed version.
> 
> 
> We had everything worked out. They were a little snippy about changing the destination, but they got it. Then I layed down the law about vaping, and the older one agreed to it. As I was pulling out of the parking lot to head to their destination, the younger one felt the need to call me a @@@@@@. There was no way I was going to finish that ride with that kind of abuse coming from her. Once they lose self control, and lose respect for others, it doesn't come back. So I parked the car again and she went ballistic. Showed her true colors. You get no vagina. You suck dicks all day. It was like she reverted back to Jr High school. I should have hit her with the no unaccompanied minors rule too.


Some was saying that women handle rejection better than men. Not.

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I figured everybody got the No V by now?
> View attachment 357397


Is this yours? The convo to excellent service ratio is impressive.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's a pretty weird thing to say walking out of the car and especially in front of her mom. I would get a slap across the face if I said that in front of my mom.✋?





ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


I've never had bitter vagina. I think she's a future porn star in waiting.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Some was saying that women handle rejection better than men. Not.
> 
> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


I've had to eject 4 pax so far. 3 of them women. The guy was the most peaceful when he got out. The women try to provoke you into anger, because then they can cry wolf to uber. I never give them the satisfaction. And I've got the dashcam video.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I've never had bitter vagina. I think she's a future porn star in waiting.


She actually gave me a little show when I checked the dashcam video. It was like that scene with Sharon Stone in "Basic Instinct."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Can we simply get the reader's digest version and in the future keep it under a paragraph


No Vagina For You.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> It worked so well, you are still worked up over it. It's just words. Don't you see what happened?
> 
> You think a pax like this wouldn't exaggerate the situation to Uber, to attempt to get the ultimate pax revenge?!


This! You truly understand what zen is, calmness while following intuition not emotions.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's a pretty weird thing to say walking out of the car and especially in front of her mom. I would get a slap across the face if I said that in front of my mom.✋?


the millennials are a different breed mate on sooooo many levels and it is far from a positive thing for society.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This! You truly understand what zen is, calmness while following intuition not emotions.


Yes. I've had this pointed out to me, many times. Zen is my goal, but I will be the first to admit, I've had limited success with it. However, I don't lose my cool when I kick people out. I just tell them I'm canceling and they are free to go. I don't raise my voice, or insult them, or use the F word. I just refuse to take abuse in my own car. I don't think a condition of zen is that you have to take abuse, just that I don't become abusive.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Yes. I've had this pointed out to me, many times. Zen is my goal, but I will be the first to admit, I've had limited success with it. However, I don't lose my cool when I kick people out. I just tell them I'm canceling and they are free to go. I don't raise my voice, or insult them, or use the F word. I just refuse to take abuse in my own car. I don't think a condition of zen is that you have to take abuse, just that I don't become abusive.


Best book on the planet.
Everyone should read it.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_New_Earth


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Best book on the planet.
> Everyone should read it.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_New_Earth


Looks interesting. I used to be a veracious reader. Nowadays, it's tough to find a book with new ideas I haven't seen before. So now I'm just working on TM.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Looks interesting. I used to be a veracious reader. Nowadays, it's tough to find a book with new ideas I haven't seen before. So now I'm just working on TM.


I've given at least 100 copies of it away, often carry several in my vehicle... Check it out.
21st century Buddhism


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> the millennials are a different breed mate on sooooo many levels and it is far from a positive thing for society.


My kids 4 and 6, will also get a slap across the face at any age if they show this level of disrespect. Which they wouldn't.

I am on the older half of the millenial scale and I think so many of the younger millenials are exceptionally sweet, just a bit awkward ?‍♀.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I've given at least 100 copies of it away, often carry several in my vehicle... Check it out.
> 21st century Buddhism


Ok


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Yes. I've had this pointed out to me, many times. Zen is my goal, but I will be the first to admit, I've had limited success with it. However, I don't lose my cool when I kick people out. I just tell them I'm canceling and they are free to go. I don't raise my voice, or insult them, or use the F word. I just refuse to take abuse in my own car. I don't think a condition of zen is that you have to take abuse, just that I don't become abusive.


No, you shouldn't tolerate abuse. No one should. If airing your stories on here helps you, then that's good. We have a tough job with little respect and pay. You're probably doing better with zen than you give yourself credit for.

I'm not a zen master. But for me, spending time in nature and meditating, helps me stay focused on what's important. Some pax I think purposely try to push limits. That's why I think @doyousensehumor wrote it perfectly, it's just words. These pax don't deserve another second of our thoughts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have had women get nasty 10x more often than men. Sometimes to me, but what they say about others is appalling. Mean girl dna.
> 
> My theory is that they have never had anyone kick their ass and women generally never learn respect, because their playground experience growing up was very different.
> 
> Fairer sex my ass!


As much as I wish you were wrong, you arent. You hit the nail on the head 100%.

So much of my life has been defending my fellow woman, friend, girl power, but in the end they seem to show a smile in my face and a knife in my back. I have 2 extremly trustworthy girlfriends. The rest turn.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You must have gotten a lot of vaginas man
> I have never gotten one I didn't like.....


I've always liked the vaginas themselves. I just didn't like the person surrounding it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Yes. I've had this pointed out to me, many times. Zen is my goal, but I will be the first to admit, I've had limited success with it. However, I don't lose my cool when I kick people out. I just tell them I'm canceling and they are free to go. I don't raise my voice, or insult them, or use the F word. I just refuse to take abuse in my own car. I don't think a condition of zen is that you have to take abuse, just that I don't become abusive.


I agree wholeheartedly. I had a strange exchange with an old high-school friend on Facebook who's also a musician the other day. Some guys in Nashville threatened to beat him up. I suggested he keep something heavy and cheap around like a mic stand or in my case the cheap Chinese bass in order to defend himself if such a thing happens. He's 100% hippie, and he said to me I'm against violence. I replied I'm against violence as well. But I'm not against defending myself if someone's going to be violent with me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Richmond


That would explain Blue Falcon


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

You get no (?)...... I have never heard of such expression. Always learn something new everyday.

As a female, I do feel astonished that to be said from a girl's mouth; not to mention in the presence of her mum. Do parents nowadays only provide their kids with financial needs? From this story, apparently the mother is not any better... vaping in the driver's car without consent and took it for granted. I was taught to always be polite, humble and considerate when I was a kid. Shame on both of them. They are to be berated to be the lowest of the low lives. 

Yes, madam. I have a (?) and may I know what kind of privilege do I have access to? May I inquire how often do you offer your (?)? At least sex workers receive compensation but her? a giveaway? I don't see that to be proud of in any part as a female.

If I were the OP, I would have said "one with STD? No thanks".


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax get very emotional when getting kicked out or canceled on. They will try to insult you Because they are emotional at that point. I already know this... I'm pretty much expect it and so if anything, it's just funny to me. Male pax get emotional by wanting to fight or harm.
> 
> Had a rejected female pax long time ago in taxi on new years. Big girl was insulted by me not wanting to take her. She called me a skinny @@@@ and spat on me. Spit hit my cheek. I continued on with my night like it never happened. Stooping down to their level, gets me no satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Getting spit on in my area is considered assault and you can be charged criminally.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

So now your wife knows the trick and you will get no vagina from her if you don't behave.:biggrin:


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I would like to hear that story. Have you ever posted it?


I haven't posted it, because I feel that if an uber driver (not me just a random driver) was in a chase with another car that would be grounds for deactivation. I know there are many things drivers (me) do where they think afterwards that they could have made a better choice, and even would make a different choice if that were to ever happen again. Do you catch what I'm laying down? ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I also get no vagina. And I have a pornstar girlfriend. ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Isn’t 


Vagina for lovers?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


I don't get it. Why didn't you just take them to the movie theater?



Uber Crack said:


> I lock my windows ever since one pax did the bird to another car and a semi chase ensued which was very scary. Pax can not be trusted to control themselves. ?


I had one idiot yelling at pedestrians on the sidewalk and then he told me to race the vehicle next to us at a red light.

It was a cop.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I don't get it. Why didn't you just take them to the movie theater?


Vaping in the car without asking. I can understand that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> Vaping in the car without asking. I can understand that.


Sorry. I skimmed the story too quickly.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I don't get it. Why didn't you just take them to the movie theater?


I didn't know where it was. It must have been one of those old ones with just one theater. 
It came up in the app with just the name of the theater, and no address. Pax wanted to just start giving me directions. That was a red flag for me because I've had trouble in the past. Pax files a complaint that I went to the wrong place or charged extra. Uber then blames me for going off app. There was a lot of disrespect and entitlement on that ride. When they get abusive, I end the ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


Kicking out the cuties is the hardest part of this job. Congrats on rising to the challenge.

Once had a couple of hotties throw a high heel at my car upon approach. Didnt like that i made them walk half a block in those f.me skyscrapers. That could have been such a fun ride. ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


Amazing

What did they call u it's censored


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Amazing
> 
> What did they call u it's censored


I think you should be censored.



Dropking said:


> Kicking out the cuties is the hardest part of this job. Congrats on rising to the challenge.
> 
> Once had a couple of hotties throw a high heel at my car upon approach. Didnt like that i made them walk half a block in those f.me skyscrapers. That could have been such a fun ride. ?


The hot ones are the worst. They are used to getting what they want. And they are quick to get nasty when they don't get it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I think you should be censored.
> 
> 
> The hot ones are the worst. They are used to getting what they want. And they are quick to get nasty when they don't get it.


Ur a dick, bro


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ur a dick, bro


That's what she said.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ur a dick, bro


Both of you ....



ZenUber said:


> That's what she said.


..... to the principal's office.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Both of you ....
> 
> 
> ..... to the principal's office.


Is she hot?
Does she give vagina?


----------



## Transplant (Sep 14, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Strange girl for sure. One question, you say you've gotten scammed by dropping off away from their pin? How so? I do it sometimes and never had a problem. I usually only do it if Im familiar with their new requested drop off. They are always very appreciative that they don't have too hassle with the drop off change. Had a guy last week who did a 2 stopper but only had one entered. Gave me a generous tip for getting him home. I didn't add any new stops. We get paid by the mileage who cares about stops as long as they are brief.


I agree....where the pin is in relation to drop off has never been an issue....but here's the rub... sometimes we unwittingly create problems when we make a situation more than it is IE: If you knew that where you dropped them off had no bearing on the result of the of the trip and just dropped them off then all that followed no matter how wrong Ms Vagina was would never have occurred


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


VAGINA
aka: Bush, Beaver, Box, Rhymes with Hunt, etc!! ?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I pick up two women going to a movie theater. Younger one is twenty something, older one is fifty something. Very quiet pickup, no sign of trouble. When we get about a block away from the destination, I ask if it's on the left or the right, because I don't see a theater. They tell me it's about 3/4 of a mile away. I tell them the pin is right in front of us. I tell them I can go a block away from the pin, or they would have to change it in the app. The young one says, OK go a block. I go a block and pull over at a car wash. They are a little upset, and I explain that I can only go to the pin, and I have been scammed in the past. They don't like it, but they seem to get it, and after some struggling with the app, the young one manages to update the destination. As I turn around to back up, I see smoke. The older one is vaping. I tell her there is no vaping in the car. I get instant attitude from her, and she tries to argue the point. You all know the arguments. She agrees to stop, and I'm about to go, when the young one calls me a @@@@@@. That's where I draw the line. I pull over again to let them out. On her way out the young one keeps saying - "you get no vagina, you get no vagina."
> 
> Granted, she was very attractive. Dressed in a very short dress, and looking good. An odd choice considering she was going to the movies with someone who appeared to be her mother. It's not hard to imagine that she has told a lot of guys that they weren't getting any vagina. It was probably her go-to comeback in a lot of situations involving guys. I don't know what made her think it was an appropriate response for this situation with her uber driver. Was there ever a point durung the ride where I had a chance of getting vagina? Is she imagining that is something I would want? After she got out, she made it a point to stand by the car and wave goodbye to me. As if I was supposed to regret having lost her presence in my car. She had a seriously over inflated self image of herself. The ride was .7 miles. I waved goodbye back to her, as I was so happy to have finally unloaded them.
> 
> And when I got home and told my wife, she confirmed that I do in fact get vagina. And not that bitter vagina that spoiled entitled millennial was trying to pawn off on me.


nah. 
you probably get no vagina. 
your story rambled on way too long.


----------

